# colnago master PIU



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

full DA 8 spd cass, mavic SUP rims,look, itm,avocet,53cm.400miles on it flawless! whats she worth?


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*Sadly,*



felex said:


> full DA 8 spd cass, mavic SUP rims,look, itm,avocet,53cm.400miles on it flawless! whats she worth?


Not nearly as much as you'd hope for. Used bikes really don't hold a lot of value in general, unless they're something really unique.

Start with about 1/2 of what you paid, and see how it goes.


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

*bike*

now on ebay, check it out!


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*see how it goes*



felex said:


> half of $2500 = $ 1250 , yeah i'll settle for that!


I'd also take a look on ebay completed auctions and RBR classifieds - $1250 may be more thank the going rate for that particular bike -


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

*bike*



crashjames said:


> I'd also take a look on ebay completed auctions and RBR classifieds -


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

*bike*



felex said:


> crashjames said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also take a look on ebay completed auctions and RBR classifieds -
> ...


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

nobody's bidding on my bike on ebay, why whats wrong with it?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*eBay bidding*



felex said:


> nobody's bidding on my bike on ebay, why whats wrong with it?


eBay will allow a second bidding at no additional cost as long as there are no bidders the first time around. 

some suggestions:
either lower the reserve or eliminate it, if you have to have a reserve at half price lower the starting bid. also if the second round doesn't prove fruitful consider just selling the frame and parts seperately. provide lots of info., make, year, model (the PIU is a track geometry?), explain differences in your ad, MILEAGE approx. if selling a complete bike lists the components. take more than one photo. If using a disposable camera take photos in a well lit room don't just relie on the flash, make sure there is enough contrast between background and bike to really see the bike, take picture of identifying decals. if it has a perfect paint finish say it. your mxl should have sold for half of what you paid for it, but maybe the 8 speed set people off, mention that the rear spacing will allow for an up grade if thats the case. i've sold 2 on eBay in the last 2 yrs, 1st went for more than i expected, 2nd one didn't. one person wanted me to repaint the frame and absorb the cost. lots of luck.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Is this the one?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7124874915&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Helps to put a link up when asking for input.
Also looks like you have at least one bid.
Expect there to be maybe a couple of sniper bids as the auction closes.
Also expect to be contacted by post-closing lowballers and scammers.

As far as what's wrong? Okay, but bear in mind this is only my opinion as if I were a potential buyer, okay?

For starters you only have an ebay history of 6 feedbacks and all are as a buyer, so there is no history of you as a seller. A bike like this is potentially a higher dollar item where condition and packaging for shipment will play a large role in buyer satisfaction.

Next the bike is an 8-speed. Nothing wrong with 8-speed, but most people looking to spend over $800 on e-bay are looking for 9- or 10-speed groups.

Your pictures are nice, maybe if your reserve isn't met you could add some more of straight-on shots of the deraileurs so people can confirm what they are against what you say they are. Not saying they're not, but bidders like reassurances.

Why only 400 miles on the bike?

You state you bought the frame and wheels and etc from Colorado Cyclist, so did you buy the parts and build it up yourself or did you have a shop assemble it? Doesn't matter as long as the build is good, but it helps some sometimes to let the bidders know this.

Will you accept other payment methods besides PayPal? Not everyone uses paypal, and others like me let their PayPal account lapse when PayPal started trying to act like a bank and started requesting access to personal checking accounts, I haven't used PayPal since then and now only send U.S. Postal Money Orders for things I buy off ebay.

The bike size is what it is, not big, not small, stating it is good, but know that there are only so many potential buyers for a high-end bike in each frame size range.

Also, sometimes it's good to reveal your reserve price, sometimes not.

I'm not sure what your opening bid price was, but with a reserve price set it does little good to give a higher minimum bid price, and if the item doesn't sell in only increases your ad cost. Set your opening bid way below $100 to get more active bidding from people trying to get a deal, this may in turn generate more interest by lurkers and snipers, or not, but keep your reserve set to the minimum that you'll accept.

And finally, in your auction title you state "road bicycle". No need to state that. Just state Colnago 53cm and let people look at the auction for the rest of the details.

Hope this helps in some small way, just trying to help you get better results based on my own experiences with ebay auctions.


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

its my 1st time selling on ebay, i have much to learn.maybe i'll just part it out?


----------

